# Black Powder Suggestions



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Alright,
Since I have started a thread with each season as it opened up so far, what are the thoughts on Black Powder? I decided I would save some and make a purchase before long, but wanted to know what guns you've had consistent success with over the years. Trying to stay around the $250 range for my purchase, but feel free to put your favorite out there!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

For that price ya can't go bad with the Knight Black Diamond package. I have a TC Thunder Hawk in .54 cal, but I started with that package.


----------



## sparky27 (Jul 8, 2008)

you can get a CVA Wolf for around 199.00 and is dead accurate


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm with Rudde I would go with the Knight. They have an awesome barrel ( green mountain) and more important a great trigger that is adjustable for pull weight! It was my first one years ago when they first came out ( Knight Wolverine ) and still my favorite!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Knight is now back in production. Some of their rifles are great some were lackluster, like any manufacturer. Knight and TC are the ONLY companies you should be considering. You can find some knights in that range and you can get a TC impact off the shelf right now at a box store for that amount.

I would say at 250 you would have a fine muzzleloader. Seriously though if you do research you'll understand why, KNIGHT and TC are really the only good choices out there.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

love my TC Black Diamond ... I shoot 777 powder in it ... powerbelts sucks in it but loves Hornady SST's ... killed a truckload of deer with it over the years ... can't go wrong with a TC


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> love my TC Black Diamond ... I shoot 777 powder in it ... powerbelts sucks in it but loves Hornady SST's ... killed a truckload of deer with it over the years ... can't go wrong with a TC


Same set up here Black Diamond and loose T7 does the trick well....but I shoot Hornady xtp's. After doing a bit of research I found mine at a pawn shop...looked like it had never even fired and I got it for $100. Hard to beat.


Mitch


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

When I had an Inline it was a Black Diamond and was good but gone back to old school smoke pole


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

2 pelets of the 777 for me ... don't like tryin to measure ... I've got tubes to keep seperate loads in ... K.I.S.S.is my motto


----------

